

Ask HN: How does your company handle downtime internally? - vasusen

Downtime is inevitable. I&#x27;d like to know more about strategies&#x2F;tools&#x2F;processes that you use when your company&#x27;s website&#x2F;api goes down. Do you have an email alert system or physical red blaring lights? Does each department know what they are supposed to do or do people run around helter skelter?<p>Do you follow any unique and creative solutions that work for your company?
======
bbissoon
We all literally sleep in the "Office" but because the servers aren't on our
premises, it's never been anything more than a server reset.

The system is set up to send us an email if the servers get buggy and we
consult a configuration document we created when we configured the server as a
checklist.

We then try to recreate the issue on our own to see if we can fix the problem
and prevent it in the future.

